# Charlie at the office



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Adorable, bet he's the most popular guy at the office!


----------



## timberdoodle (Mar 6, 2013)

The most popular for sure. He even gets the "crankies" smiling and happy. Even the office manager has said "Wednesdays are so nice now. Everyone's in a good mood because of Charlie". It's amazing how having him around boosts moral. 
He likes to lay under my desk most of the time. Here he is practicing looking adorable:


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Oh goodness what a sweetie 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

Looks like he is having a great time. I wish I could take my dog to work...you are so lucky!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He sure is a handsome boy.

Having him at work is definitely good for all, it's good for the soul.


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh my what a sweetie pie!! He is so cute and sure is having a great time at the office!


----------



## Ruby13 (Dec 28, 2013)

He looks perfectly content! And, coincidentally, he's lounging right beside the vacuum! What a good boy!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Adorable!!!! Wish I could take my boys to work....you're so very lucky!!!!


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

I take Abby to work with me a lot also. Just have to watch the food at peoples desk, she will desk surf! Got my boss's muffin one morning.


Mike, Abby and Ms Lilly


----------

